# Metal butterfly joint with patine



## adamcarnahan (Apr 16, 2011)

First of all... I'm not really a woodworker, but I have dabbled. Anyway I came across some large black walnut slabs. Of course they have a few checks in them and I want to strengthen them with butterfly/bowtie joints.

Here is the catch.... I'm more of a metal worker and I will be building the base out of steel, which I am going to give a gnarly patina. I want the butterflys to match the base (IE also made out of steel). I understand it is common practice to plane down butterflies to make them flush, but this will not be an option due to the patina. Any ideas or tips to make the butterfly fit perfect the first time?

Thank you and Cheers.
Adam


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Measure twice, cut once. I presume you're using a router with some form of template to cut the butterfly, no? Set the first pass to be just a hair under the thickness of the butterfly, then drop the bit just a tiny amount, make another pass, and keep going until everything is flush


----------



## adamcarnahan (Apr 16, 2011)

Yeah I am using an inlay template with a router. I got some good advice from woodcraft. I'm hoping this will turn out as nice as I envision it. It's going to be a thank you for helping with the wedding present for my future in-laws. I'll post pics when I'm done. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

I would zero out the router depth and then use the butterfly itself to set the plunge depth. That way you make one pass with the router and get it right the first time.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 29, 2012)

With the coefficient of expansion between the metal and wood the joint will not stay flush over the seasons.


----------

